# London vs sydney



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

As ridiculous as this may sound, I went to London recently and I have been there previously 3 times on short visits and I found it very vibrant ( I had more time to spend on my hand)

So I was wondering, if I could immigrate to London. 

Very quickly I found Tier1 Visa for Entrepreneurs that I can obtain with ease, that too within one month on UKBA site.

I know I have to take a call on whether to go Sydney or London to settle, I would love to hear everyones thoughts.

PS: I am born in India, lived 5 years in Canada and have seen most of the global cities...Money is not a constraint but I want to spend good life in any Country I go...and NOT GOING BACK TO CANADA due to extreme weather and BOREDOM


----------



## naoto (Jan 8, 2012)

If you have money and looking for fantastic weather your question doesn't really make sense. London can compete with Sydney in this instance, by far Sydney is better. 
Sydney is not as vibrant as London but is more vibrant than Toronto.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you..

I agree on what you said..Was just comparing everything....seems Sydney is slightly more expensive than London........

Lets wait for the invite tbh
:focus:


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you..

I agree on what you said..Was just comparing everything....seems Sydney is slightly more expensive than London........

Lets wait for the invite tbh
:focus:


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

findraj said:


> Thank you..
> 
> I agree on what you said..Was just comparing everything....seems Sydney is slightly more expensive than London........
> 
> ...


If money is not an issue then you shouldn't be too worried about warm Sydney being more expensive than cold London.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Lol! Apparently weather is my second priority...and saving money is not on my list, because I wouldnt be looking for options on where to live..

An Australian friend of mine told me about Cronulla Riots in Sydney...in 2005...Go youtube it..Such a thing would not be ever ever acceptable in North America , be it Toronto, New York or Houston..and I doubt even a city like London would accept what happened there..

so my worries was that not money or weather....n where can i get peaceful life...with nicer people to mingle up...n acceptance in society as an immigrant..


----------



## naoto (Jan 8, 2012)

findraj said:


> Lol! Apparently weather is my second priority...and saving money is not on my list, because I wouldnt be looking for options on where to live..
> 
> An Australian friend of mine told me about Cronulla Riots in Sydney...in 2005...Go youtube it..Such a thing would not be ever ever acceptable in North America , be it Toronto, New York or Houston..and I doubt even a city like London would accept what happened there..
> 
> so my worries was that not money or weather....n where can i get peaceful life...with nicer people to mingle up...n acceptance in society as an immigrant..


You serious? Did you see London riots? And a bunch of crazy kids in Cronulla throwing a fight six hundred years ago scare you. Comparing that to ******** and KKK in North America?

Because Australia is so peaceful a small riot in tiny suburbs made headlines, while when quarter of London was burned down is not shaking you? .. Maybe you should live in London a bit, just so you explore and can compare. I wouldn't put Australia anywhere on the same line with North America and Europe!


----------



## Shura (Aug 10, 2012)

I would definitely move to Sydney if I were you. London is very expensive, it rains a lot, and I found London quite boring (unless you have lots of $$ to go out). I think Sydney is a better quality of life.


----------

